
Awesome Google Colab and 30+ example notebooks - firedup
https://github.com/firmai/awesome-google-colab
======
dang
Lists don't make for such great discussion, because they end up being about
the lowest common denominator of the items on the list, which is always
something generic. Generic discussions aren't as interesting because there's
rarely anything new to say about them. It's better to pick the most
interesting item on the list and submit that.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20denominator%20list&sort=byDate&type=comment)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20generic%20discussion&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
firedup
Your proving your point by sending a list? Reword your argument then I will
give it another look.

~~~
dang
Alas, my point was not to add to discussion, but to deliver HN standards.
Repetition helps with that. Also, the links help people to know that the issue
is a common one and they aren't being singled out personally.

If it helps at all, moderation comments are even more tedious to write than
they are to read. Here's another link:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22moderation%20comments%22%20tedious&sort=byDate&type=comment)

